# jsp-Problem



## siba (11. Jul 2006)

Hallo!

Bei untenstehendem jsp habe ich nur die Ausgabe  iiiiii! Die zwei
hallos werden nicht ausgegeben und es kommt auch zu keiner
Fehlermeldung! Was habe ich falsch gemacht?


```
<%@ page language="java"	%>
<%@page contentType="text/html"%>
<%@page pageEncoding="UTF-8"%>
<%@taglib uri="http://java.sun.com/jsp/jstl/core" prefix="c"%> 

<html>
  <head>
    <title>My JSP test page</title>
    
  </head>
  
  <body>
     iiiiii
     
     <c:set var="test" value="hallo" />
     <c:if test="hallo">
        
        Hallo
     </c:if>
  	 
  	
    <% System.out.println("hallo");%>
  </body>
</html>
```


----------



## ich_dr (11. Jul 2006)

<%@ page language="java"   %> 
<%@page contentType="text/html"%> 
<%@page pageEncoding="UTF-8"%> 
<%@taglib uri="http://java.sun.com/jsp/jstl/core" prefix="c"%> 
<%
String ausgabe="Hallo";
%>

<html> 
  <head> 
    <title>My JSP test page</title> 

  </head> 

  <body> 
     iiiiii 

     <c:set var="test" value="hallo" /> 
     <c:if test="hallo"> 

        Hallo 
     </c:if> 



    <%=ausgabe> 




hallo</p> 


  </body> 
</html>


----------



## Leroy42 (11. Jul 2006)

Ich kenne mich mit JSP-Tags zwar nicht aus, aber könnte es
sein, daß bei

```
<c:if test="hallo">
```
kein equals benutzt wird?


----------



## ich_dr (11. Jul 2006)

<%@ page language="java"   %> 
<%@page contentType="text/html"%> 
<%@page pageEncoding="UTF-8"%> 
<%@taglib uri="http://java.sun.com/jsp/jstl/core" prefix="c"%> 

<%

String erg="hallo";
%>
<html> 
  <head> 
    <title>My JSP test page</title> 

  </head> 

  <body> 
     iiiiii 

    <%
          if(erg.equals("hallo"))
         {%>




           erg ist tatsächlich equals -HAlloooo!!!!!!-
         </p>
       <% }

    %>
  </body> 
</html>


----------



## Leroy42 (11. Jul 2006)

Ähh, toll!  :autsch:  ???:L 

Und funktioniert das jetzt auch? (Ich hab' keine Lust dies auf unseren
Firmenserver hochzuladen um es zu testen).


----------



## siba (12. Jul 2006)

Hallo!

Vielen Dank für eine Scripting-Lösung im Jsp, aber ich war gerade dabei das Ganze mit einem if-Tag zu versuchen! Ich wollte mich da reinarbeiten!


----------

